# Honda HS vs HSS (dual articulated) chute



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Since I have an HSS1332ATD complete dual articulated chute (_I_ *do not* _own a complete HSS1332ATD, just a few parts for it :icon_whistling:_) and a chute from an HS724WA, I decided to put them side by side and compare them in case it is of the interest of any Honda owner or any one else (they are _NOT_ interchangeable).

_HSS chute_
* 21.5" chute
* 6" mid extension
* 6" deflector
* 33.5" total length.
* 6.25" chute base inside diameter

_HS chute_
* 19.5" chute
* 6" deflector
* 25.5" total length
* 5.25" chute base inside diameter

:blowerhug:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Can the deflectors be exchanged between the models?

Mike


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> Can the deflectors be exchanged between the models?
> 
> Mike


They'll need to be modified as the HSS extension and deflector are ~ one inch wider than the HS deflector, not just that but the way they "hinge" is also different and will need to be modified as well (it is doable there is no doubt, but will require time and some skills).
If I wanted to go that route I'll probably just fabricate one (the center extension).


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

I think I'm going to take the plunge and scrounge together the parts to upgrade my HSS928 to the dual articulating chute. i think it would help out with directing the snow where I need it to go.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Gator9329 said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and scrounge together the parts to upgrade my HSS928 to the dual articulating chute. i think it would help out with directing the snow where I need it to go.


It should, that is the purpose of it (slightly further throwing distance and much better control of where you place the snow).


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

Gator9329 said:


> I think I'm going to take the plunge and scrounge together the parts to upgrade my HSS928 to the dual articulating chute. i think it would help out with directing the snow where I need it to go.


I wonder if the 928 has the same chute as the 1332. 

The OP is showing the chute from a 724.

I do find the extra extension on the 1332ATD (in the US, there is also a 1332AT without the extension) useful when I want to place the snow very close to the snowblower.

Most of the time I just let it blast that crap far, far away though. Love this 2750lb. per minute BEAST. :blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

S_trangeBrew said:


> I wonder if the 928 has the same chute as the 1332.
> 
> The OP is showing the chute from a 724.


The chute from the previous generation _*HS*_ series 624, 724, 828, 928, 1132 and 1332 is the same to my knowledge.

The new generation *HSS* series 724, 928 and 1332 share the same chute except for the HS1332ATD that has the dual articulated type (except Canadian models where seems like all the new generation HSS blowers come with dual articualted chute).

What I am showing is a chute from an _*HS*_724 and an *HSS*1332ATD


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> The chute from the previous generation _*HS*_ series 624, 724, 828, 928, 1132 and 1332 is the same to my knowledge.
> 
> The new generation *HSS* series 724, 928 and 1332 share the same chute except for the HS1332ATD that has the dual articulated type (except Canadian models where seems like all the new generation HSS blowers come with dual articualted chute).
> 
> What I am showing is a chute from an _*HS*_724 and an *HSS*1332ATD


Ah, gotcha. Two different generations. Different factories, part #'s, everything.


----------

